
Free Speech and Hate Speech - colinprince
https://medium.com/@yonatanzunger/free-speech-and-hate-speech-17a1eaf1e78
======
DarkKomunalec
So 1st the article conflates hate speech and harassment, and then it implies
only unambiguously bad things fall under hate speech, ignoring how Geert
Wilders' call for fewer Moroccans in the Netherlands was also ruled as hate
speech. Increasingly, advocating any kind of border enforcement is 'hate', and
disallowing someone entry into your homeland is 'denying their humanity'.

The article also helpfully states that equal laws have unequal effects on
different people, but ignores it would be poor people, unable to pay the costs
of defending against a hate speech lawsuit, that would be disproportionately
silenced by hate speech laws.

